# 3 tier gravity build



## Vanoontour (7/2/13)

Thought this was a better place for build pics than the gear and equipment forum.

Currently building a vertical 3 vessel gravity brewing rig. I got the idea from these rigs.




The main frame is 50mm square tube and the shelves will be 25mm square tube. The base has the legs splayed for added stability.


Just tacked the vertical frame on tonight. Hopefully start shelves tomorrow.


----------



## Crusty (8/2/13)

Awesome................... :beerbang:


----------



## Vanoontour (23/2/13)

Almost finished


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (23/2/13)

Nice work, your burner housing is very tidy!


----------



## Cocko (23/2/13)

Looks awesome mate! Good job!

Enjoy that first brew on it!


OT: I bet iPod users hate sideway photos....


----------



## Vanoontour (23/2/13)

Cocko said:


> OT: I bet iPod users hate sideway photos....


You bet!!


----------



## white.grant (23/2/13)

Looks great, but as a build thread it lacks a certain something.

You can't just post, I've just made the base, it's splayed, the chicks will love that, to nearly finished in one post. Can't even see any build crap and rusting tools in your shed. Where's the drama, the tension, the car chases, the love interest, the explosions?

Go back and do it again


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (23/2/13)

Grantw said:


> Looks great, but as a build thread it lacks a certain something.
> 
> You can't just post, I've just made the base, it's splayed, the chicks will love that, to nearly finished in one post. Can't even see any build crap and rusting tools in your shed. Where's the drama, the tension, the car chases, the love interest, the explosions?
> 
> Go back and do it again


He makes a valid point, this job was finished far too quickly and with not enough fuss. No one even got the chance to say how they woudn't do it like that or have you considered biab instead. Very untraditional thread indeed.


----------



## bum (23/2/13)

You're not even recirculating with a thousand pumps then pulling a bag out at the end to make it all turbid.

FOR SHAME!

Happy brewing, vanoontour. Looks the duck's.


----------



## Helles (24/2/13)

He is brewing side ways though


----------



## Norto (24/2/13)

vanoontour said:


> Almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


What sort of burner is that on your keggle mate?


This is my setup so far ...still a work in progress.
Norto


----------



## Yob (24/2/13)

I love ya pink bike Norto, Sunday cruises only? 

You can drop that boat on my door anytime too :beer:


----------



## Vanoontour (24/2/13)

Norto said:


> What sort of burner is that on your keggle


It's a NASA from anaconda with the legs cut off and welded onto the stand. More pics to follow


----------



## Vanoontour (24/2/13)

Cheers for the feedback guys; sorry for not being traditional but cutting metal tube isn't that interesting, or is it? Will ask advice when I fit the HERMS pot.

Burner was more a fluke than good planning, it fit inside the frame with minor tweaking. Am wondering if the burner is a bit low but will see how it goes during the first brew.



Grrrrr damn iDevice photos!!!


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

Poor build photos. Where is the scribbly bit on the side of the keg hiding the owners name. I love those photos with scribbly bits.
LagerBomb

edit: sorry, great looking build though.


----------



## white.grant (24/2/13)

Looks great, even if it is sideways


----------



## QldKev (24/2/13)

Grantw said:


> Looks great, even if it is sideways



all the wort will tip out, unless he's making a low gravity beer, then it will just hover


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/2/13)

QldKev said:


> all the wort will tip out, unless he's making a low gravity beer, then it will just hover


And I think you'll find, the best nearest place to do this would be the Moon


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

:icon_offtopic: Mmmm - Moon beer - would that be Apollo Ale - Lunar Lager - Armstrong Amber Ale - Sputnik Stout.
Sorry been a long day.


----------



## Norto (25/2/13)

Yob said:


> I love ya pink bike Norto, Sunday cruises only?
> 
> You can drop that boat on my door anytime too :beer:


Yeah mate that's right but only sunday's that have an R in em.


----------



## splat (12/4/13)

Love your humour, funniest thing in months. Im still laughing


helles said:


> He is brewing side ways though


----------



## QldKev (12/4/13)

I see he has finally painted it


----------



## ian_2005 (12/4/13)

Great Build, Cant wait to see more photos

Any chance of a link for the NASA Burner, i couldnt find it at the anaconda site, but its been a long day......


----------



## Adr_0 (12/4/13)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> He makes a valid point, this job was finished far too quickly and with not enough fuss. No one even got the chance to say how they woudn't do it like that or have you considered biab instead. Very untraditional thread indeed.


  - I pissed myself at the BIAB comment.

Looks awesome vanoontour, good job. Can be tough to work out decent working heights but you look a hell of a lot smarter than me...


----------



## Adr_0 (12/4/13)

helles said:


> He is brewing side ways though


I have the same problem with my mashes. :unsure: I can't even hold the strike water in, let alone have enough time to put the grains in. h34r:


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/4/13)

loving the pink!!! my kids would be way too attracted to something that loud


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/4/13)

QldKev said:


> I see he has finally painted it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wears the same colour to the westgate meetings!!!


----------



## Vanoontour (16/4/13)

ian_2005 said:


> Great Build, Cant wait to see more photos
> 
> Any chance of a link for the NASA Burner, i couldnt find it at the anaconda site, but its been a long day......


I couldn't find any links either, just had to go in have a look.

QldKev, thats an alright colour, at least no-one would steal it!!


----------



## Vanoontour (18/11/13)

So the time has come to add further mods to the brewery, namely a pump and HERMs coil. I'm going to build another HLT in a keg with a 3kW element (I have a dedicated 15A socket straight from the power board) and put the HERMs coil (about 6m 1/2" copper) inside it. Pump will be one of those Kaixen jobbies. I'm pretty happy with all that but I am left wondering about the control of it all.

Mathos controller or the PID type Truman/QldKev style? I like the simplistic nature of Mathos but like the control and 'look' of Truman/QldKev's build. In the future the boil kettle will be electric aswell if that matters.

So, thoughts on this plan?? And yes a dedicated HERMs pot might have a quicker ramp speed but I got time, and the 3kW element will bring 20L of water from 20° to 100° in about 40mins (well according to a few calcs on the interwebs) which is fine for me.

Cheers.


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/11/13)

The ramp soak PID is easy to install but a little complicated to program(for mash) though once you had it sorted out you'd be good, matho's contoler is simpler to program (for mash) but obviously has to be built from scratch. You could mount either in control panels similar to Qldkev and Trueman with other controls.


----------



## Vanoontour (26/11/13)

Righto, I'm keeping the controller and the brewery mods separate, the controller build is here (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76684-another-brew-controller/).

More progress, made the HERMs coil today, fits nicely into the 7.6L Big W pot. I squeezed about 7m into it.


----------



## Yob (27/11/13)

damn thats neat... what did you bend that round/with?


----------



## Vanoontour (27/11/13)

Yob said:


> damn thats neat... what did you bend that round/with?


Dulux paint tin and a tube bender for the final two bends. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## shaunous (27/11/13)

vanoontour said:


> Righto, I'm keeping the controller and the brewery mods separate, the controller build is here (http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76684-another-brew-controller/).
> 
> More progress, made the HERMs coil today, fits nicely into the 7.6L Big W pot. I squeezed about 7m into it.
> 
> ...


You are a fukin magician. Last time I tried that for a condenser tude for my tea tree oil still I got the shits and launched the thing over the neighbours fence. Although my coil diameter was only tiny, but that looks perfect mate. Good job :super:


----------



## Vanoontour (31/12/13)

Finished up the HERMS pot this morning. All wired up, leak checked and electrically checked.


----------



## gava (31/12/13)

Have you grounded that to the plastic case? or does it go through to the pot?


----------



## Vanoontour (31/12/13)

gava said:


> Have you grounded that to the plastic case? or does it go through to the pot?


Through the pot mate. you can see the screw head inside the pot.


----------



## southcoastbrewer (4/3/14)

vanoontour said:


> Finished up the HERMS pot this morning. All wired up, leak checked and electrically checked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


resurecting an old thread here.... 

How do you find water loss is with this set up??? It looks to me like you risk caramlisation of your wort in the copper tubing if you have a dry boil?


----------



## Vanoontour (17/3/14)

southcoastbrewer said:


> resurecting an old thread here....
> 
> How do you find water loss is with this set up??? It looks to me like you risk caramlisation of your wort in the copper tubing if you have a dry boil?


Only brewed on it once and with the lid the water loss was negligable. I didn't notice any to be honest.


----------

